# DFW Herf 8/13 (7 Gorillas and counting)



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, it's officially getting too damn hot here, so what d'ya say we get together and burn some cigars. :cb

How about a start the week off right Monday herf? August 13, 2007. Maybe start off at Del Frisco's (downtown FW) and then, when we run out of money, go to Bar Nine or Embargo?  

Open to suggestions.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

sign me the hell up!!!!!!! screw this heat!

bruce


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

IN :ss


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

too bad chrisha won't be upstairs on monday night. :dr

bruce


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



broozer said:


> too bad chrisha won't be upstairs on monday night. :dr
> 
> bruce


True. Jason's a better bartender, but he sure isn't as easy on the eyes.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



croatan said:


> True. Jason's a better bartender, but he sure isn't as easy on the eyes.


that's for sure. chrisha was 8.0's a few weeks ago and i told her i'd come visit soon..........well, on a thursday night. oooops!

bruce


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

Sounds like a plan.. Always a good time !!


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

im in the DFW area... im in downtown Ft. Worth a lot:ss


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

Sounds great!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



bigdog20 said:


> im in the DFW area... im in downtown Ft. Worth a lot:ss


Well, you're welcome to come.

______

So far:
croatan
broozer
BeagleOne
RobinCoppell
mikeyj23

bigdog20 (maybe?)


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



bigdog20 said:


> im in the DFW area... im in downtown Ft. Worth a lot:ss


Hells yea, Downtown FW kicks major ass. I'll probably be at Flying Saucer Wed. I'm getting quite the beer glass collection


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



RobinCoppell said:


> Hells yea, Downtown FW kicks major ass. I'll probably be at Flying Saucer Wed. I'm getting quite the beer glass collection


As in tomorrow? Is it still smoking only outside? It's too hot to smoke outside.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

If anyone is near the azle area and doesn't mind giving me a ride, I'm in


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



croatan said:


> As in tomorrow? Is it still smoking only outside? It's too hot to smoke outside.


Come on over bro. It's so much cooler in Socal.

I might be in your neck of the woods in October. I'll let you know.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



cigarflip said:


> Come on over bro. It's so much cooler in Socal.
> 
> I might be in your neck of the woods in October. I'll let you know.


Please do, Larry. I'll have my clubs all shined up and ready to go.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



croatan said:


> As in tomorrow? Is it still smoking only outside? It's too hot to smoke outside.


I've seen people smoke in the upstairs bar.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

So when we're out of money at Del Frisco's, we get to drink for free at Bar Nine or Embargo? :al

This sounds like a pretty sweet deal, and the Irishman in me wants to know how this was arranged!:ss As much as I would like to show up, it looks pretty doubtful for me on that day. I am moving my office from Fort Worth to about a mile from Joe Pool Lake, in far south Arlington/Mansfield. I probably won't get done until late. 

Thanks for the invite, though.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



Uniputt said:


> I am moving my office from Fort Worth to about a mile from Joe Pool Lake, in far south Arlington/Mansfield. I probably won't get done until late.


When have we ever ended a herf early? :al 

If you have the strength to come by afterward, Dave, come on.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

What a unique and exciting opportunity. I would love to be in attendance and most likely it will get me locked out of the house or divorced, so I would most likely need a place to sleep that night and then I would regroup and beg to be allowed back in at home. Sorry to put that kind of pressure on you, but it is what it is.

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



ttours said:


> What a unique and exciting opportunity. I would love to be in attendance and most likely it will get me locked out of the house or divorced, so I would most likely need a place to sleep that night and then I would regroup and beg to be allowed back in at home. Sorry to put that kind of pressure on you, but it is what it is.
> 
> TT:cb


:r 
My couch is always open, Trudy.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



croatan said:


> :r
> My couch is always open, Trudy.


I love a brother that helps a brother out when he is down and out and its his fault anyway. Will give you a shout on Monday and work out the logistics and our strategy.

Sweet

TT:cb


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

Well if Trudy is going....

There must be some reason I need to be in Ft. Worth.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



okierock said:


> Well if Trudy is going....
> 
> There must be some reason I need to be in Ft. Worth.


:tu

Hey, we only put up with Trudy hoping you'll come along...


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

Oh... this is shaping up into to be a very bad night.....


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*

Update:

In
croatan
broozer
BeagleOne
RobinCoppell
mikeyj23 
ttours (barring another accident)
okierock (pm said he'd try, but we aren't taking "no" for an answer)

Maybe
bigdog20
publicspeakingnerd (needs a ride)
uniputt (flake)

On Monday, when we're more sure of numbers, I'll call up to Del's and reserve a table in the bar area where we can smoke.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Well, it's officially getting too damn hot here, so what d'ya say we get together and burn some cigars. :cb
> 
> How about a start the week off right Monday herf? August 13, 2007. Maybe start off at Del Frisco's (downtown FW) and then, when we run out of money, go to Bar Nine or Embargo?
> 
> Open to suggestions.


Bastages!!!:r
Wish I could be there with you guys.
Have a blast!!!


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Bastages!!!:r
> Wish I could be there with you guys.
> Have a blast!!!


http://www.orbitz.com
http://www.expedia.com
http://www.hotwire.com
http://www.priceline.com
http://www.travelocity.com
http://www.hotels.com
http://www.cheaptickets.com

Need I say more?


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> http://www.orbitz.com
> http://www.expedia.com
> http://www.hotwire.com
> http://www.priceline.com
> ...


I would sleep sideways for Blueface, come on Carlos I will bring an extra pillow and a throw. Course if Okierock shows up then all sleeping bets are off as the couch will not be necessary.:al:tu

TT:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: DFW Herf 8/13*



croatan said:


> :tu
> 
> Hey, we only put up with Trudy hoping you'll come along...


Every group has to have a fat ugly kid. I don't care how I am included or how I am used for man bait!!!

Its all good.

TT:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

James, should be tag Mikey with a GPS locater this time in case he gets lost again? :cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> James, should be tag Mikey with a GPS locater this time in case he gets lost again? :cb


Not a bad idea. Maybe we should add a little camera to it as well.

Also, looks like another friend of mine, who I smoked a few cigars with last night, will also be coming Monday.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Not a bad idea. Maybe we should add a little camera to it as well.
> 
> Also, looks like another friend of mine, who I smoked a few cigars with last night, will also be coming Monday.


I like the camera part.
We would have been able to see the same thing(s) he was seeing.:r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blueface said:


> I like the camera part.
> We would have been able to see the same thing(s) he was seeing.:r


The plural is correct


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Trudy PM'd me and told me he'll do a tabledance/striptease


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> Trudy PM'd me and told me he'll do a tabledance/striptease


Are you sure Trudy isn't code for Tara? :chk


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tony,
All I can remember from that evening is the following lyrics, just change the month and the year.

Oh, what a night.
Late December back in '63.
What a very special time for me,
'Cause I remember what a night.

Oh, what a night.
You know, I didn't even know her name,
But I was never gonna be the same.
What a lady. What a night.

Oh, I. I got a funny feeling when she walked
In the room and I,
As I recall it ended much too soon.

Oh, what a night,
Hypnotizing, mesmerizing me.
She was everything I dreamed she'd be.
Sweet surrender, what a night!

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Spinnin' my head around and taking my body under.
Oh, what a night!

Oh, I. I got a funny feeling when she walked
In the room and I,
As I recall it ended much too soon.

Oh, what a night.
Why'd it take so long to see the light?
Seemed so wrong, but now it seems so right.
What a lady, what a night!

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Spinnin' my head around and taking my body under.
Oh, what a night!
(Do, do, do, do, do. Do, do, do, do, do, do.)
Oh, what a night!
(Do, do, do, do, do. Do, do, do, do, do, do.)
Oh, what a night!
(Do, do, do, do, do. Do, do, do, do, do, do.)
Oh, what a night!
(Do, do, do, do, do. Do, do, do, do, do, do.)
Oh, what a night!
(Do, do, do, do, do. Do, do, do, do, do, do.)
Oh, what a night!
(Do, do, do, do, do. Do, do, do, do, do, do.)


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

So where exactly is this going down at? Del Frisco's?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdog20 said:


> So where exactly is this going down at? Del Frisco's?


That's the plan. The bar upstairs.

I'll probably head over there between 5:30 and 6:00.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I should be there around 6:30, but I am unsure how long I can last. I ams till recovering from my summer cold. u


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Del Friscos...................hmmmm, hmmmm good!!!
Enjoy guys!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Del Friscos...................hmmmm, hmmmm good!!!
> Enjoy guys!


It just won't be the same without you, Carlos. You sure you can't make it?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> It just won't be the same without you, Carlos. You sure you can't make it?


:r
2.5 hour flight?
Can be there just in time.:r
There will be more for sure.
Dallas will be in sight again I am sure.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I am very sad to report that I will be unable to attend the festivus this evening.:hn

I stand at the ready for all deserved admonishment and hang my head in shame.

I know ya'll will have fun.

FYI I may will prolly be in FTW wed. and thur. nites.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm still trying to work it out, how late is everyone planning to stay. What about the dress code ?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

RobinCoppell said:


> I'm still trying to work it out, how late is everyone planning to stay. What about the dress code ?


It usually happens that some of us will wind up staying pretty late 
One more than one occasion, we've closed down Del's, then gone to the bar across the street and closed that down, too.

As far as dress code: I'm not sure if there's a particular one in place. I personally wouldn't wear shorts, a t-shirt, and flip-flops there for dinner, but we're going to be in the bar upstairs, so as long as you aren't in a swimsuit, I think you'll be ok. It's a pretty diverse crowd, but most happy hours are dominated by professionals who work downtown. And if anyone is uncomfortable, we can always move the party somewhere else. I just suggested Del's because it's nice, quiet, smoke-friendly, and pours large drinks.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Getting close to herf time bump. Just called Del's and reserved the smoking table


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Had a great time - thanks all!


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

hey mike how was it? you take any pics?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> Had a great time - thanks all!


Mikey,
Was it a quiter evening this time around?:r
Any spinning/burning tires to end the evening?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Much quieter evening this time. 

We had a number of last minute cancellations, so it wound up just being Broozer, BeagleOne, mikeyj23, and me. 

It was a subdued evening, good conversation, and I think we left Del's around 11:00--so, by Fort Worth herf standards, an early night 

I smoked a Monte A, Bolivar Gold Medal, Montecristo D EL, and a Quintero Londres Extra.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Much quieter evening this time.
> 
> We had a number of last minute cancellations, so it wound up just being Broozer, BeagleOne, mikeyj23, and me.
> 
> ...


Wow!
11:00 PM?
This should have been the one I went to as it would have allowed me a normal night's sleep.:r

Sure, the company would have been great.
The food spectacular as always at DelFriscos.
The cigars, no need to say anything about that other than always superb.
BUT.........the one thing I really, reallly missed out on............that ice cream drink. Man, still thinking about that. Pisser is the DelFriscos in Orlando and the one in Vegas don't have it. You guys have it all to yourselves.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Wow!
> 11:00 PM?
> This should have been the one I went to as it would have allowed me a normal night's sleep.:r
> 
> ...


Blue Bell Ice Cream is a Texas thing:tu

Man I hated to miss this, I am going to be in FTW Wed. and Thurs. nites this week but I may have to herf at Del Friscos by myself after missing this one.

Glad ya'll had fun.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

okierock said:


> Blue Bell Ice Cream is a Texas thing:tu
> 
> Man I hated to miss this, I am going to be in FTW Wed. and Thurs. nites this week but I may have to herf at Del Friscos by myself after missing this one.
> 
> Glad ya'll had fun.


Do you remember what they call the drink with that Blue Bell Ice Cream?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

okierock said:


> Blue Bell Ice Cream is a Texas thing:tu
> 
> Man I hated to miss this, I am going to be in FTW Wed. and Thurs. nites this week but I may have to herf at Del Friscos *by myself *after missing this one.


I won't stand for it! 

--
As far as the Del's Delights go, we saw the bartender making one and thought of you, Carlos :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> I won't stand for it!
> 
> --
> As far as the Del's Delights go, we saw the bartender making one and thought of you, Carlos :ss


Del's Delight!!!
That's what it was.
When in Orlando and Vegas, all I could think of was describing the darn thing and they looked at me as if I were nuts. Go figure! How did they know?:r


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

last night there were some great cigars smoked. i smoked a '96 los statos deluxe delirios, early 80's monte especial and an '07 BRC.

good times, good times indeed (i'm on the far right):










bruce


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

okierock said:


> Man I hated to miss this, I am going to be in FTW Wed. and Thurs. nites this week but I may have to herf at Del Friscos by myself after missing this one.
> 
> Glad ya'll had fun.


there's a *free show* at 8.0's tomorrow night in sundance square. i'll be there for sure. let me know if you want to make it out. music starts at 7pm and goes til almost 11pm.

bruce


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

broozer said:


> last night there were some great cigars smoked. i smoked a '96 los statos deluxe delirios, early 80's monte especial and an '07 BRC.
> 
> good times, good times indeed (i'm on the far right):
> 
> ...


Hey Bruce, who is the jerk off to your right, and how did he get invited???


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Hey Bruce, who is the jerk off to your right, and how did he get invited???


:tg:tg:tg


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Hey Bruce, who is the jerk off to your right, and how did he get invited???


i don't know. he was there when i showed up smoking a cigar he claimed was a cuban cigar. poor guy. :ss

bruce


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

It was a good night. Thanks to all who showed up, to the others that chickened out, we will see you next time. 

Bruce, it was a pleasure to meet you finally. 

:cb


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> It was a good night. Thanks to all who showed up, to the others that chickened out, we will see you next time.
> 
> Bruce, it was a pleasure to meet you finally.
> 
> :cb


great to meet you as well sir. next time we need to talk james into going to JJ's where the oban 14 is much cheaper and i can afford to drink. :ss

bruce


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

broozer said:


> great to meet you as well sir. next time we need to talk james into going to JJ's where the oban 14 is much cheaper and i can afford to drink. :ss
> 
> bruce


:r

You know I'm always up for the Hideaway, Bruce. Hell, didn't I introduce you to it?


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

broozer said:


> there's a *free show* at 8.0's tomorrow night in sundance square. i'll be there for sure. let me know if you want to make it out. music starts at 7pm and goes til almost 11pm.
> 
> bruce


Is that right by The Flying Saucer?

I'd be up for some tunes and a gar but the heat may make it unbearable.

I'm staying at the Blackstone so I'll be close to what ever downtown and I have a picture of you so I think I might be able to pick you out of a lineup.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

okierock said:


> Is that right by The Flying Saucer?
> 
> I'd be up for some tunes and a gar but the heat may make it unbearable.
> 
> I'm staying at the Blackstone so I'll be close to what ever downtown and I have a picture of you so I think I might be able to pick you out of a lineup.


:r
Bruce does stand out in a crowd. The first time I met him, though, he just described himself as "the guy carrying an otterbox."

I'm downtown now and would be up for a smoke later, but I think it'll be too hot at 8.0 as well. Anywhere indoors works for me


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

croatan said:


> :r
> Bruce does stand out in a crowd. The first time I met him, though, he just described himself as "the guy carrying an otterbox."
> 
> I'm downtown now and would be up for a smoke later, but I think it'll be too hot at 8.0 as well. Anywhere indoors works for me


:fu puss! not that i don't want to hang with you fellas, but i'm going to 8.0's no matter what. both bands playing tonight are friends of mine, so i really want to see the show.

and for the record i was carrying an otterbox. okie, PM me your number if you wanna hang at all tonight.

bruce


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

okierock said:


> Is that right by The Flying Saucer?


yes, it's across the street from the flying saucer. the show at 8.0's is outside on the patio, so you really can't miss it.

bruce


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

croatan said:


> :r
> 
> You know I'm always up for the Hideaway, Bruce. Hell, didn't I introduce you to it?


sort of. the first night i went there was the night of my b-day. we went there because of all the drama with mikey at woodys. i do believe the first time i went there was with the ladies.....and mikey.

bruce


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

broozer said:


> :fu puss! not that i don't want to hang with you fellas, but i'm going to 8.0's no matter what. both bands playing tonight are friends of mine, so i really want to see the show.
> 
> and for the record i was carrying an otterbox. okie, PM me your number if you wanna hang at all tonight.
> 
> bruce


pm sent


----------

